# Pompano Migration



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

I haven't seen a ton of reports lately and have been scratching my head wondering if this loopy weather is the culprit at hand for not seeing the pomps as hot as they usually are at the beach this time of year. 



I thought they should be pretty thick right about now. Are the water temps still too cool for them or is it just me that is lacking the skills to pull these fish to the beach?



Just thought I fire something out there to see if I can at least get a person to nibble.....



Thanks,

A


----------



## jryno (Nov 8, 2007)

The pompano fishing has been real hot some days and super cold others. I know that the bite has been red hot at the East Pass jetties (Destin) the past couple of days. A commercial fisherman I know caught over 70 two days in a row last week. Another friend of mine caught 5 and the two other fishermen on the jetty caught 6 each on Friday last week. I have missed the bite every time I go. They are here but it is hit and miss. Good Luck.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

Was the commercial guy using hook and line or a beach seine? I just picked up two seines from Brunson's and was thinking about giving them a shot.


----------



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

hmm......


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

I talked to someone that caught 30 today in destin off his boat!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i caught 1 today.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

How long are the pompano here for when they start usually?????


----------



## jryno (Nov 8, 2007)

The commercial guy catches his fish on hook and line.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *beast819 (4/15/2008)*hmm......


Yes, it is legal to harvest pompano and whiting with a 100' beach seine, as long as you are a licensed commercial fisherman. The net has to have a1''meshand be undipped cotton, but is is legal.


----------



## Nat-Light (Oct 9, 2007)

> *P-cola_Native (4/15/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *beast819 (4/15/2008)*hmm......
> ...


that's not accurate.

Beach or haul seines measuring no larger than 500 square feet of mesh area, no larger than 2 inches stretched mesh size, not constructed of monofilament, and legibly marked at both ends with the harvester?s name and address, if a Florida resident. Non-residents using beach or haul seines for recreational purposes are required to have a commercial saltwater products license and legibly mark the seine at both ends with the harvester?s saltwater products license number. Beach or haul seines may be used as harvesting gear for the following species only: black drum, bluefish, cobia, flounder, mullet, Florida pompano, red drum, sheepshead, shrimp, Spanish mackerel, spotted seatrout, weakfish, and unregulated species.


----------



## P.U.M. (Oct 21, 2007)

I caught my limit in about 15 minutes at the east jetty in Destin today. Most everyone was using jigs and those that had tipped their jigs with small fleas didn't even have to jig;... You just casted and let it sit on the bottom and you were on. There's probably schools by the hundreds swimming in the east pass and surrounding jetties. The backbay charter boat 'dawn patrol' pulled up and probably caught 100 fish (he's got a commercial license).Today was one of the best pompano fishing sessions I've had all year. I was out there for 3 hours and they were still catching when I left. The fish started biting as the sun came up and never quit. If you've ever fished off the pier when the hardtails or skipjack were thick and just eating down the pier, then that's about how the pompano were hitting today.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *Nat-Light (4/16/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *P-cola_Native (4/15/2008)*
> ...


It can't have more than 500 square feet of mesh, but it also can't be more than 100' long. It can't be mono, but it also can't be dipped either. I stand corrected on mesh size, I was going off of memory. Just call Brunson's Net Shop in Folly and ask for a Florida gill net, they know how to make them to regulation. I've already had my nets checked out by FWC, and they're good.


----------



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

glad to see destin is heating up, i'm hoping pensacola beach will produce some fish tomorrow. I'm headed out to the beach so see ya out there after work.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

from what i'm told, pompano were coming through in wads of 100+ ... no eaters though...

i saw them super thick last year too, wads of 1,2, 300 fish.... but won't eat a damn thing...

i did however manage to catch 4 after work today, sightfishing the pier.... coming in wads of 15-20 fish... all on the small side though, none over 3 lbs.


----------



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

Cool. Thanks VS. U still at WBz?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *AquaSport175 (4/16/2008)*Cool. Thanks VS. U still at WBz?


yesser


----------



## pompanola (Oct 24, 2007)

Any Pomp reports for last day or two? Just wondering if they are still at the Destin East Jetties??


----------



## jc1228 (Dec 29, 2007)

Theyre still at the east jetties. There was a few yesterday swimming by the big jetty and they were still tearing them up at the finger jetty.


----------



## bullminnow (Mar 2, 2008)

I caught/ate all the pompano :letsdrink


----------

